# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  ***Urgent help required**

## Worried_whats_new

Hey there fellow worriers,

I need some advice here as i'm am pooing myself. The past few days i have had a temple pumping. And there is a little pain in the area around it. there was only one time it was reall sore and that was during sex, exerting myserf too much, but it did hurt. its in and around the syeaslo the are a few odd sensatins all over my head. My eyes are sore but i thnk that was due to something else. But like i said the other sensations arent too sore, but still scary.i took a couple 10mg valium itdid go away. But it did come back, not as sore mind you. I also went symptom surfing which made things worse. I got really scared when i read it. Due to the worry my heart was beating fast. and the valium fixed that o.k. So i need to know if it is ani am too terrified to goto the docs as i am scared of the truth (arent we all).Any help would be greatfull recieved. I am really really terrified. i am far too youg to die.Also could someone give me some imformation on a aneurysm, i`m not too sure how it all kind of works, just enough to scare me. (Pm me if you wantalso after taking the 2 valium i kepp sort of passing out.. welll just for a couple of secs, but i am really having a bad time.Thanks in advance for any help.much appreciated...

----------


## UNCgirl44

I get temple pain when I clench my jaw too long. I don't even know I'm doing it until I catch myself. I would think a stroke would let you know quite fast. I hope you are feeling better.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm pretty sure there are no warning signs for aneurysms, they just kind of happen. There are warning signs for strokes, which I believe are similar to ones for heart attacks, such as numbness of limbs and whatnot. Your blood pressure could be high.

Speculation and searching for symptoms on the internet won't do a lot of good, unfortunately. If you're really concerned about it you should see a doctor.

----------


## L

> Hey there fellow worriers,
> 
> I need some advice here as i'm am pooing myself. The past few days i have had a temple pumping. And there is a little pain in the area around it. there was only one time it was reall sore and that was during sex, exerting myserf too much, but it did hurt. its in and around the syeaslo the are a few odd sensatins all over my head. My eyes are sore but i thnk that was due to something else. But like i said the other sensations arent too sore, but still scary.i took a couple 10mg valium itdid go away. But it did come back, not as sore mind you. I also went symptom surfing which made things worse. I got really scared when i read it. Due to the worry my heart was beating fast. and the valium fixed that o.k. So i need to know if it is ani am too terrified to goto the docs as i am scared of the truth (arent we all).Any help would be greatfull recieved. I am really really terrified. i am far too youg to die.Also could someone give me some imformation on a aneurysm, i`m not too sure how it all kind of works, just enough to scare me. (Pm me if you wantalso after taking the 2 valium i kepp sort of passing out.. welll just for a couple of secs, but i am really having a bad time.Thanks in advance for any help.much appreciated...



Hey sweety,

I hope that by now things are easing off and you are feeling a bit better. I am not sure what kind of help you are expecting from an anxiety support forum but no one here is qualified to give advise about a medical problem. It would be advise that you either visit your doctor or present to the emergency department if you require immediate attention. The internet is not the place to diagnose when it comes to your mental or physical health.

Take care
J.x

----------


## Misssy

All you can do is see a physician nobody here is qualified to give you medical advice. You are probably sick.

----------

